# Maumee State Park,ohio



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Any Ohio Outbackers going there over Memorial weekend?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm going to be 100 miles west of there, but it IS a nice park in my back yard.


----------

